
P5.Riso.js: a p5.js library for generating files suitable for Risograph printing - mr_tyzic
https://antiboredom.github.io/p5.riso/
======
claudeganon
Additional context on Risograph machines for the curious:

[https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/risograph-
machines](https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/risograph-machines)

They’re essentially a hybrid between a copy machine and silk screening and
have become much beloved by artists. If you go to any art book, illustration,
or independent comics festival, books printed on Risographs abound.

~~~
colinbartlett
Wow, thanks for sharing this! It’s so cool to see these things are still
around and enjoying new uses. I remember them fondly from my youth. At my
church, we had one in addition to the normal photocopier and I was fascinated
with how it worked in comparison.

At the time, it was significantly cheaper to print on the Risograph, but only
if you were printing more than say, 100, because of the fixed cost of the
stencil it had to create.

The quality of the output was different, not necessarily worse, but not as
black and with a more official feel than a photocopy. They had a distinctive
smell and came out slightly wet for a few seconds.

------
ilrwbwrkhv
p5 is such a great library

